

Ask HN: What if Google decides to charge for Analytics? - soneca

I wonder why Google doesn't charge for Google Analytics. What would be the consequences if it becomes a paid product?<p>I guess it would make a lot of money for Google and don't know why it is free. What I am missing here?
======
relaunched
From what I can tell, the way that they've integrated analytics, with
e-commerce analytics, the entire service is a direct tie-in to adwords.

Google Analytics is such a complete tool, when integrated with adwords and the
power of google search, anyone who doesn't have full-time to dedicate to
managing paid search and add networks could just easily integrate into the
google walled garden and free up a good portion of their day to do other
stuff.

------
cl8ton
When you use Google Analytics you are giving them a treasure trove of useful
surfing habits they can use in their other products.

So they are not likely to charge for it anytime soon.

